# Photoshop CS+ Dock Icon file opener



## appleman.design (May 10, 2005)

hello.. after updating to 10.4 i have lost the ability of dragging a file to the dock icon and opening it from there?

anyone have a work around for this


----------



## Mikuro (May 10, 2005)

Photoshop needs a Scripting Addition called "Adobe Unit Types". It's located in "/Library/Scripting Additions". If you have your old top-level Library, just drag it back into place. If you don't, you may need to reinstall Photoshop.

This actually isn't a Tiger thing. The same was true under Panther (it hit me after I did reinstalled my system once). It's just that Photoshop does something really bizarre.


----------



## appleman.design (May 10, 2005)

Thxs...i owe U one


----------



## Natobasso (May 11, 2005)

I owe you one too! I noticed my jaguar computer didn't have the Action Scripts for Adobe but my Panther computer at my contract work site did. I just copied it, took it home, and now for the first time in 2 years I can open photoshop files by double-clicking them!

Sweet!

Ah the simple pleasures


----------



## Natobasso (May 11, 2005)

I meant Scripting Additions


----------



## appleman.design (May 11, 2005)

LOL... thats gr8t


----------



## ksv (May 12, 2005)

Thanks Mikuro!  It's ScriptingAdditions without the space to be exact, following Mac OS X' directory naming scheme.


----------



## nikkofx (May 29, 2005)

Ya Mikura..I just did a reinstall, and have that problem. I copied the "Adobe Unit Types" from Previous Systems and still not working. Looks like I need reinstall PS. I can't seem to be able to install my wacom tablet driver either. The install keeps freezing up. Any solutions there? Thanx.
Nick

OSX 10.3.9
G5 Duel 2.5
NVIDIA 6800


----------

